# كتاب البترول باللغة العربية



## e7em|e7em (7 يونيو 2006)

[frame="13 70"]ثلاثة أجزاءبالمرفقات باللغة العربية عن البترول
كتاب شيق وجميل جدا
أتمنى ان يعجبكم[/frame]


----------



## عبود20 (10 يوليو 2006)

[frame="2 70"]جزاك الله خيرا[/frame]


----------



## عبدالله مناصرة (10 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## jassim78 (13 يوليو 2006)

مشكور خالي


----------



## اكرم الحطاب (14 يوليو 2006)

شكرا اخي العزيز وبارك الله في جهودكم 
مع تحياتي لكم ولجهودكم القيمه 
شكرا لكم
مع تحيات اكرم الحطاب


----------



## haadi (14 يوليو 2006)

[frame="9 70"]ألف ألف ألف ... شكرا إلك[/frame]


----------



## م ب (21 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (18 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا


----------



## حسان رضي البسيسي (19 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور أخوي على هذه المعلومات القيمة و يعطيك الف الف عافيه على هذا المجهود الرائع.


أخوكم/ حسان رضي البسيسي


----------



## don moha (28 أغسطس 2006)

ولك شنو أنت, مشكوووووووووووووورر


----------



## دانة هشام طالب (29 أغسطس 2006)

الف شكر على الكتاب القيم


----------



## م/ محمد المصري (31 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## م فرج (1 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا عن العرب


----------



## المطوري (4 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور تسلم ايدك


----------



## م فرج (4 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا وبارك الله فيكم يا اخواني 
اللهم اعز الإسلام والمسليمين وارحمنا يوم لقاءك يوم الدين


----------



## kmb18 (5 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## allord121 (18 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور أخي الكريم .......... عاشق الحور


----------



## shaher (22 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور ع هذا الكتاب


----------



## أيمن المصرى (24 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## chemical82 (2 ديسمبر 2006)

الف شكرا للاخ e7em


----------



## saif ghost (3 ديسمبر 2006)

اخي الكريم كل الشكر لك على هذا الكتاب القيم


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (4 يناير 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## حميدو كاشف (4 يناير 2007)

جزاك خيراً ،،،،،


----------



## مهند الكاطع (4 يناير 2007)

بارك الله بك أخي احم أحم وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سيف كريم (28 أبريل 2008)

مشكور اخويه على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## mohamed el masry (30 أبريل 2008)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## فتحي الجابري (1 مايو 2008)

مشكور أخوي على هذه المعلومات القيمة واتمنا لك الصحة والعفية


----------



## علي للمواد اللاصقة (1 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي للمواد اللاصقة (1 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا عنا جميعا


----------



## علي للمواد اللاصقة (1 مايو 2008)

مشكور الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## sayed nasr (3 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## حسام ح (4 مايو 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## ابراهيمم (5 مايو 2008)

الف شكر لك اخى الكريم


----------



## اسامه الاغةوات (5 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عثمان عبد الحفيظ (5 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد الاسدي (6 مايو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووور
بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (26 مايو 2008)

مشكور أخي الكريم على المعلومات القيمة 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابوكلامنا (2 يونيو 2008)

لك فاضل التحايا ودامت لكم الخيرات


----------



## الطيب تلودي (2 يونيو 2008)

الشكر أجزله علي هذا العمل


----------



## ادور (2 يونيو 2008)

مشكزرررررررررررررررررر كتير لك


----------



## msb34che (4 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير و جعلها في موازين حسناتك:20:


----------



## sabaja (4 يونيو 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## saibouce (4 يونيو 2008)

merci bcp mon ami je vous felicite pour cette docuentation


----------



## fateh.kobe (8 يونيو 2008)

*thanks to u Mr*

god bless you 
its very good work
baraka ellho fikkkk:75:


----------



## كيميائى محمد السيد (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## وضاحة (13 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا


----------



## كيميائي موهوب (14 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عمارالتعدين (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## المهندسه ليى (14 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله بيك
تحياتي..


----------



## دى ماركو (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا*​


----------



## الموسوي احمد (23 أكتوبر 2008)

وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## زياد الشبيب (9 فبراير 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أحمد مصطفى علوب (6 يوليو 2009)

*ملفات قيمة جداً*

جزاك الله خيراً على مجهودك:12:


----------



## gandolfs (9 يوليو 2009)

merci beaucoup mon frère c'est un livre très riche


----------



## مى السيد عبد المعز (25 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسي ممكن تمدنى بالمعلمات الوافية


----------



## الاصيل222 (26 نوفمبر 2009)

الف الف شكر حبيبي


----------



## ناصر النمارى (8 يوليو 2010)

*كتاب هندسة النفط*

بارك الله فيكم ونسال الله يثيبكم على المجهود


----------



## عبد الوهاب سامر (8 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على هذه الكتب الر\ائعه


----------



## سعد السوداني (14 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير...........


----------



## م.الحب (14 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## الغالب بالله (29 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hamza_al (8 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله اخي الكريم


----------



## ali alaw (10 فبراير 2014)

مشكور أخي لكن لاحظت بأن الكتاب يتحدث عن *[FONT=SimplifiedArabic,Bold][FONT=SimplifiedArabic,Bold][FONT=SimplifiedArabic,Bold] المواد البتروكيماوية
*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]وليس عن البترول


----------



## mohamed sigma (23 أبريل 2014)

شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا​


----------



## karim.yah (20 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mag_70 (22 يوليو 2014)

مشكور ولكن المرفقات فقط عن البتروكيماويات


----------



## p eng ahmed (17 أغسطس 2014)

Thankssssssss


----------



## ABO HAIDER (17 أغسطس 2014)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------

